# ربى يسوووع!!!!



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*ربى يسوع... هبني فهما و إدراكا لقوة صليبك، و أشعرني عندما أكون في شدة العالم و ضد مبادئ العالم أنى لست مهزوما بل منتصرا بقوة صليبك ....
 * ربى يسوع... إن عطشك لا يرويه الماء و لا الخل بل ترويه توبتي و رجوعي لك تحت أقدام الصليب حيث تبقى هناك عطشانـــا......
* أتأمل كيف بصقوا على وجهك و أرى إني أنا الذي أستحق هذه البصقات لأن عيني الشاردة هي المتسببة فى هذه البصقات....
* أيها الرب يسوع أن الصليب كان الوسيلة الوحيدة للقاء اللص معك. ما أسعدها ساعة و ما أمتعه صليب .....
منقوووووووول​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

آمييييييييييييييييييين

صلاة جميلة قوي يا دون دون






​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أكتوبر 2008)

اميييييييييين تسلم ايدك يا دونا


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاه راااااائعه يا دونا 
مرسىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (10 أكتوبر 2008)

امين

شكرا غالية على روعة الصلاة
دمتي في محبة الرب يسوع المسيح​


----------



## sahaalone (10 أكتوبر 2008)

دونا هل أنتى هنا؟


----------



## sahaalone (10 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجو المساعدة
اتمنى ان اجد الحقيقة التى وجدتها ماما ناهد متولى او فيبى واتمنى ان ترشدينى اليها وشكرا
ملحوظة انا مسلم واسمى محمد


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2008)

> دونا هل أنتى هنا؟


لا انى رااااااااحلللللللة​


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2008)

> أرجو المساعدة
> اتمنى ان اجد الحقيقة التى وجدتها ماما ناهد متولى او فيبى واتمنى ان ترشدينى اليها وشكرا
> ملحوظة انا مسلم واسمى محمد


طيب هنا مخدع الصلاة 
دور كدة على قسم اسمه الاسئلة والاجوبه  المسيحية 
شوف ايه الاسئلة اللى نفسك تسئلها عن المسيحية وهما هيجاوبوك 
لكن ماما دونا مش مؤهلة انها تجاوب على اسئلتك 
روح عند بابا twin  
وهو هيجاوبك على كل حاجة​


----------



## صيدناوية (10 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاة كتيير رائعة ربنا يباركك وينور دربك


----------



## sweetly heart (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اميييييييييييين  Dona Nabil  والرب يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه ​



> أرجو المساعدة
> اتمنى ان اجد الحقيقة التى وجدتها ماما ناهد متولى او فيبى واتمنى ان ترشدينى اليها وشكرا
> ملحوظة انا مسلم واسمى محمد



الرب يفتح قلبك وعيونك وينير لك الطريق اخى اى شئ استفسر اخى عنه بغض النظر عن ديانتك واسمك المسيح واقف على بابك فى انتظارك انا حابب اتواصل معك لكن تبعون المنتدى ما بيسمحوا بالرسائل الخاصة للاعضاء الجدد


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*عندما  يرى السيد جهدنا فهو يعيننا بنعمته
مشكورة اخت Dona Nabil
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## totty (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*أمـــــــــــــين

صلاه رائعه

ميرسى يا دونا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > آمييييييييييييييييييين
> ...


*ميرررسى لمرورك يا فراشه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> bent el3dra قال:
> 
> 
> > اميييييييييين تسلم ايدك يا دونا


*ميرررسى على مشاركتك يا بنت العدرا وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > صلاه راااااائعه يا دونا
> ...


*شكراعلى المشاركه يا كوكو وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> bnota_zr†a قال:
> 
> 
> > امين
> ...


*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

صيدناوية قال:


> صلاة كتيير رائعة ربنا يباركك وينور دربك


*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> sweetly heart قال:
> 
> 
> > اميييييييييييين  dona nabil  والرب يباركك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه ​
> ...


*ميرررسى لمشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > *عندما  يرى السيد جهدنا فهو يعيننا بنعمته
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليم على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أكتوبر 2008)

> totty قال:
> 
> 
> > *أمـــــــــــــين
> ...


*ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## sahaalone (16 أكتوبر 2008)

* ممنوع وضع الايميل فى اى مشاركه واى مساعده تحتاجها  تكون عن طريق التواصل فى المنتدى 
رجاء عدم مخالفة قوانين المنتدى *


----------



## القسيس محمد (16 أكتوبر 2008)

امييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2008)

> ابانووب قال:
> 
> 
> > امييييييييييييييييييييييين



*شكراً لمرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## g_a_ll (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ليكم على هذة الصلاة  ربي  يحميكم باسم المسيح ويبعد عن الجميع كل شر امين


----------



## g_a_ll (21 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاة حلوة جدا
ميرسي ليكم
بجد روعة


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> g_a_ll قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا ليكم على هذة الصلاة  ربي  يحميكم باسم المسيح ويبعد عن الجميع كل شر امين


*ميررررسى على المشاركه وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2008)

> g_a_ll قال:
> 
> 
> > صلاة حلوة جدا
> ...


*شكرااا​*


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)

sahaalone قال:


> كلام رائع ربنا يعزيكي لكلامك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2008)

> bnt_omelnoer قال:
> 
> 
> > sahaalone قال:
> ...


----------

